# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Nivel de lago Titicaca registrará línea descendente en los próximos años por cambio climático, afirma experto

## gpacheco

*Situación podría dar lugar a "bloque de islas"*   *Presentan proyecto para descontaminar lago Titicaca.*   *Puno, dic. 01 (ANDINA).-* El nivel del lago Titicaca registraría una línea descendente en los próximos años como uno de los efectos del cambio climático, situación que podría generar la presencia de “bloques de islas", afirmó hoy el meteorólogo Miguel Vara.  
Explicó a la agencia Andina que en los últimos cinco años se ha observado esta tendencia debido a lo irregular de la temporada de lluvias y fenómenos como la evaporación por las altas temperaturas a determinada hora del día. 
Sin caer en la alarma, dijo, se ha visto que año tras año el lago ha mostrado deficiencias; es decir, más pérdida que ganancia, ya que los ríos tributarios como el Ramis se abastecen de las lluvias de las alturas, y estas han sido irregulares. 
“Si hacemos un trazo de línea en los últimos tres a cinco años observamos que tiende a ser declinante o descendente. A futuro puede haber años de mucha lluvia que ayudarán a recuperar los niveles, pero la línea descendente se mantiene”, señaló. 
Fue al comentar lo afirmado por el ambientalista alemán Joerg Seifert-Granzin, quien refirió que al año 2030 el nivel del Titicaca se reducirá y este podría fragmentarse en tres partes en zonas que no son tan hondas. 
Para Vara, jefe regional del Servicio Nacional de Meteorología e Hidrología (Senamhi) en Puno, hipótesis como la del referido extranjero pueden tomarse en cuenta, pues pueden ser producto de estudios científicos de simulación. 
“Hay técnicas de trabajo de modelamiento que hacen simular lo que pasaría de aquí a 30 ó 40 años, en base a un conjunto de informaciones sobre los últimos 20 años para hacer proyecciones”, manifestó. 
Dentro lo que podría preverse a futuro por el descenso del nivel del lago, Vara mencionó la eventual formación de "bloques de islas". 
“Ahora tenemos islas rodeadas de agua pero separadas de otras por espacios no muy grandes. Con la disminución se podría ver muchas islas colindantes o fronterizas, no serían más islas individuales sino en bloque”, explicó. 
En la actualidad, la cota del Titicaca llega a 3,808.54 metros sobre el nivel del mar, un metro y medio por debajo de su altura óptima o normal (3,810). Desde mediados de noviembre empezó a recuperar niveles por la presencia de algunas lluvias.   *Foto: ANDINA/Rafael Cornejo*Temas similares: Artículo: INIA y Proyecto Lago Titicaca buscarán aumentar producción agrícola, pecuaria y forestal en Puno El Cambio Climático según Alan Senamhi Puno reporta descenso de nivel del lago Titicaca por escasa presencia de lluvias Minag considera que precio de pollo no registrará alzas en próximos días 40 millones de plantones contra cambio climático

----------

